# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Akp''nin Kıbrıs Beklentilerine

## axuliuma

Akp''nin Kıbrıs Beklentilerine Mart Karı Yağıyor....................Hasan ünal

Son haftalarda, AKP''nin Kıbrıs konusundaki beklentilere Mart karı yağıyor. 2004''deki referandumlarda bir adım önde giderek Annan planını Kıbrıs Türk toplumuna kabul ettiren AKP hükümeti Rumların reddetmesi üzerine epeyce hayal kırıklığına uğramıştı. üünkü gönüllerinde Kıbrıs davası olmayan bu kadrolar Kuzey Kıbrıs''ı bir şekilde elden çıkartarak ''rahatlamak''; daha doğrusu Türk milletinin burnunu sürtmek siyasetini benimsemişlerdi.

Rumların reddi üzerine kamuoyuna kendilerinin ne kadar zeki ve başarılı oldukları havasını pompaladılar. Onlara göre altmış yılın diplomatik başarısı elde edilmişti. şimdi Batı dünyası KKTC üzerindeki ambargoları kaldıracaktı. Gerçi İslam ülkeleri arasında artık KKTC''nin tanınması gerektiğini düşünen bir hava oluşmuştu ve pek çok ülke KKTC''yi tanıyabilirdi. Ama bizim aklı evveller ''aman bizi tanımayın'' demeye başladılar. üok büyük bir fırsat heba edildi.

Bu arada BM Genel Sekreteri Kofi Annan referandumdan bir ay sonra hazırladığı raporda BM Güvenlik Konseyi''ne tavsiyede bulunuyor ve KKTC''ye uygulanan ambargoların anlamını yitirdiğini ve artık kaldırılması gerektiğini belirtiyordu. Ama bu rapor hiç bir zaman Güvenlik Konseyi''nde ele alınamayacak ve bir karara dönüşmeyecekti. Tam tersine bu raporda yer alan bir husus ön plana çıkarılacak ve o husus üzerine yeni bir Haçlı siyaseti belirlenecekti. Raporda Annan, Türk tarafının büyük bir ekseriyetle planı kabul etmiş olmasının egemenlik iddialarından vazgeçmek anlamına geldiğini söylüyordu.

AKP takımının büyük beklentiler içine girdiği AB, bu nokta üzerinde yoğunlaşan bir politika benimsedi. KKTC''yi resmi bir kimlik olarak ele almadan; bu arada olabildiğince yavaş davranmak suretiyle Türk tarafı lehinde referandumlar sırasında meydana gelmiş olan havayı unutturdu. Türk tarafıyla doğrudan ticaret yapılmasının önünü açacakmış gibi sinyaller verdi. Ayrıca Türk tarafına mali yardım yapılacağını söyledi. Ama bu iki hususu resmiyete dönüştürecek tüzükler bir türlü çıkarılamadı. Her defasında Rumlar suçlandı. Buna karşılık Türkiye''nin Ek Protokol''ü onaylayarak uygulamaya koyması istendi.

Son haftalarda bu konulardaki AB tavrı belirginleşti. ünce AB serbest ticaret tüzüğünü Rumları bahane ederek çıkarmadı. İki tüzük birbirinden ayrıldı ve mali yardım yarıya indirilerek kabul edildi. Ama uygulaması bir dünya şarta bağlandı. Kuzeydeki Rum mallarının üzerine her hangi bir şey yapılması yasaklandı ve bu paranın Güneyde Rumlar eliyle dağıtılması kararlaştırıldı.

Bu arada Abdullah Gül''ün dünyaya ilan ettiği ve büyük tantanalarla bizim basında yer alan Kıbrıs Eylem Planı''nı hatırlayan bile olmadı. Güya Gül Türkiye''nin Ek Protokolü onaylaması karşılığında Kuzey Kıbrıs''a uygulanan ambargoların kaldırılmasını talep etmişti. şimdi Avusturya dönem başkanlığı geçen hafta itibariyle duruma açıklık getirdi. Eylem Planını hatırlayan kalmadı. Oysa o günlerde bizim müzakere/mütareke basını neredeyse bütün AB yetkilileri ve AB üyesi ülkelerin bu plana destek verdiğini yazıyordu.

şimdi mesele basit bir şekilde Avusturya tarafından Gül''ün suratına söylendi. Buna göre, Türkiye fiili müzakerelere başlamak istiyorsa, derhal Ek Protokol''ü onaylamalı ve gereğini de yerine getirmeli. Limanları Rumlara açmalı. Aksi takdirde fiili müzakereler başlayamayacak. Gül bile bunu kabul etmeyecekmiş gibi konuştu Viyana''da. Ama bir yandan da yumuşama sinyalleri vermeye başladı. Yunan basınında yazılanlara göre, Magosa limanı AB denetiminde kullanıma açılacak ve bu, ambargoların büyük ölçüde kalkması olarak yutturulacakmış. Karşılığında da Maraş Rumlara iade edilecek ve Ek Protokol tasdik edilecekmiş. Bu AKP bunu da yapar mı? Yapar... Ama bu doğrultuda atılacak bir adım bunları tarih önünde sorumlu hale getirecektir... Bizden söylemesi...

----------

